# 4 way switch question



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok, just finishing painting the clients house and start turning all the lights off for the day.The hall lights are controlled by three switches. The two three ways work fine,but when the 4 way switch is used it stops the other switches from turning off.HO says it has always been like this. Could the 4 way switch be wired wrong? 

Stan


----------



## SpaHkee (Feb 10, 2006)

painterman said:


> Ok, just finishing painting the clients house and start turning all the lights off for the day.The hall lights are controlled by three switches. The two three ways work fine,but when the 4 way switch is used it stops the other switches from turning off.HO says it has always been like this. Could the 4 way switch be wired wrong?
> 
> Stan


 Yes its wired wrong it should be wired so that any of the three switches can turn the lights off or on from their location thats the purpose for having the multilple switch locations so you dont have to walk across a dark room to hunt for the switch. Call a competent person to troubleshoot and fix this problem.


----------



## wildwood (Mar 31, 2006)

it sounds like they may have the travelers landed incorrectly on the 4-way switch. it should be like colors on top and like colors on bottom not the same side. if you take the wall plate off and shine a light in the box you should be able to tell real easily. if you see what i'm describing then make sure you kill the breaker before you swap the travelers. be safe dude and don't open a bigger can of worms either. like the other gentleman said, it may be easier to call an electrician - but it still sounds like an easy fix. good luck & be safe - ak


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

wildwood said:


> it should be like colors on top and like colors on bottom not the same side.


Wildwood, 
I just want to make a little clarification to your post. 
For a typical Leviton 4-way switch, each pair of travelers should be on top and on bottom. This would make it impossible to have like colors top and bottom. 
If I remember correctly Leviton Decora 4-ways have the traveler pairs on the sides.

Bottom line is the colors make no difference, it is the pairs of travelers that are the concern.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys for the help. I will go back and have a look at the 4 way switch. I think it is a Leviton decora.

Stan


----------



## wildwood (Mar 31, 2006)

Speedy Petey, You are correct, maybe I shouldn't be giving advice in the middle of the night. I apologize to Mr. painterman and you as well. I used to tell my guys one pair of travelers on the top and one pair of travelers on the bottom with black on one side and red on the other. If the lighting circuit is fed at one 3-way and switched from the other 3-way it is pretty straightforward. If it is fed and switched from the same opening then it may be confusing when looking at colors only. Last night was my first time at a website like this and I think should have packed it up and went to bed. Thanks for the correction and sorry for any confusion. - Peace. ak


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a 4-way switch circuit. Hope it might help someone out.

View attachment 1863


----------

